# River Queen Open Column Launch Engine Video



## capjak (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for your comments on this project. To answer a couple of questions, I didn't thread the pipe. Instead I put a slight chamfer on the end and put a drop of Locktite on it before I inserted it into the hole. The valve is located in the center bearing assembly and consists of two 1/16" square channels. Each channel covers half of the circumference of the brass and is aligned with the intake or exhaust port. 

I haven't decided on my next project yet. I have a walking beam engine kit that I started quite a while ago but the longer that I work on it the less I like it. I don't know if I will finish it very soon. I also have a flame licker started from plans that were in an old issue of Popular Mechanics. It uses a piece of one inch pipe for the cylinder. That is about three quarters done. I am having a little problem finding a piece of flat spring metal that I need to actuate the valve n but I have a couple of ideas about a workaround. Something that really intrigues me is the three cylinder radial wobbler that was on the site recently. That looks like fun.

Thanks again for the comments. Here is the video.

Jack


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 8, 2010)

Jack, you did a real nice job building the river queen. :bow:

It reminds me a lot of Elmer's #3 Open Column.

If your interested in building a three cylinder, Elmer's #51 V3R is a very nice model worth your consideration. Below is a link to the one I built.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6837.30

-Rick


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations Jack. Nice.
It's very similar to the 2nd engine I've ever built but I think yours looks better with a metal feed tube instead of the plastic hose my uses.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice engine, Jack. It really runs smooth.

Chuck


----------



## ironman (Mar 9, 2010)

Good looking engine Jack. Keep up the good work and have fun. ironman


----------



## hobby (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice running engine.

Runs real smooth.


----------

